# Some Ranch Pics



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

:texasflag It is baby time for the herds!

Anyone know what these are? "Oso" cain't vote! Ha!

Good to see the babies..............Bulls and Babes doin' their thang!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

more


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Do you have scimitar and gemsbok? Nice herd of blue wildebeest.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

and they make a cross..........

Beasts--We started with 2 my Brother bought Dad for Fathers day one year--Got new bulls along the way and started dropping babies every year--cool animals with lots of spunk! They will get U! Just ask my boy Jonny for first hand advice on that one!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Shimbok is what they call the cross Ghemsbok male and Oryx female.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

My ranch herd...


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great looking animals Robbie, thanks for sharing your photos!!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

The herd is looking good!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

"The Marshall" said:


> The herd is looking good!


Trying to get U up there after season for some hunting Dana!:cheers:

just booked solid these days.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

"The Marshall" said:


> The herd is looking good!


Robo...what have you done with Dana? :biggrin:

Lookin good Robbie!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool pics! I love your post!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice pix. I can see why you're booked


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I like what I see! Great critters, brother!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I love to see the animals and how they interact with each other--good and bad arses and babies are cool.

African animals are a hoot to watch--Be careful out there they will flat Get You! Ha!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ahhhh... the good ole days on the Double TT Ranch...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like total africa. Nice


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes.....................Gonna miss that ranch! 
25yrs. SOLD! (withdraws)

My LAST hunt there was this for Me!
Keith was my guide!

Garrett U guys were always a great time! Hope to do it again on a new place.

Thank you Dad!:brew2:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swampus said:


> Yes.....................Gonna miss that ranch!
> 25yrs. SOLD! (withdraws)
> 
> My LAST hunt there was this for Me!
> ...


Very cool!


----------

